# Buying malt direct from maltsters



## sp0rk (18/9/15)

Just wondering if anyone has ever had any luck buying malt directly from a malting company?
Now I'm living way out west of Newcastle, I don't really have any LHBS's that stock grain nearby
Country Brewer and Brewman are around about 1.5 hours away towards the coast, but it looks like on our trips back to Coffs Harbour to visit relos and if I'm doing uni at Armidale and having to go up there for res schools, we'll pass through Tamworth a bit since the New England Highway is faster at the moment due to all the roadworks on the coast
I figured since I'd be passing Joe White, why not just drop in and grab 3 or 4 sacks at a time (or more if locals want me to pick up anything for them) and possibly even save money buying direct
I'm yet to flick them an email to see if it's a possibility, just thought I'd see if anyone here had done this before?


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (18/9/15)

They only sell in 1ton bulk bags as a minimum

Getting malt from them is like getting blood from a stone

But no harm in trying


----------



## sp0rk (18/9/15)

Fair enough, might just have to buy in big bulk from Country Brewer when I'm over that way, spose I should be supporting the LHBS anyways 
Looks like if I go through Startrack, postage should be pretty reasonable if I can't be bothered driving


----------



## MHB (18/9/15)

Talk to Steve at Brewman, I'm sure he will be happy to get you what ever you need, if you give him a bit of lead time it can be sitting there ready for you to pick up.
I would personally avoid the Joe White from Tamworth, It is really good for making Tooheys New or XXXX, but I wouldn't be my first choice for a home brewing malt.
Mark


----------



## Bribie G (18/9/15)

Brewman is very keen to offer best deal on freight as I've found myself. A lot of the other NSW suppliers put freight in the too hard basket, mostly because they have a shopfront and seem to rely just on local sales.
Country brewer are excellent if you are driving past but the individual stores aren't allowed to do freight as it all has to come through their central warehouse in Southern Sydney or wherever.


----------



## pist (18/9/15)

+2 for brewman. couldn't recommend highly enough


----------

